
Prosper – a P2P lending startup – loaned $28,500 to San Bernardino terrorists - notsony
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-shooting-prosper-idUSKBN0TR2AQ20151208
======
comboy
Not sure what's good about associating this company name with terrorists. You
could just as well list hipermarkets where they bought food. It clearly wasn't
obvious, even to some three-letters agencies, that this guy is going to do
what he has done.

